# a3 in U.S?



## Mike eee (Sep 16, 2001)

will this ever happen? or better yet s3


----------



## Pekka (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (Mike eee)*

I'd say your best bet would be to move to Europe or Mexico for a while (I guess at least a year or so) and take the car with you when you move back.


----------



## G wide (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (Pekka)*

i remeber audi once saying that they dont even endorse the a3 or s3 being imported to the states, so i guess they really dont want the car in the u.s.


----------



## NSKGLI (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (Mike eee)*

Their is one in Seattle. It was the H&R demo car up here. My friends dad bought it. It is really nice. I haven't gotten to drive it, though I did drive an A3 and S3 over in Europe. Great car.
Pete


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (NSKGTI23)*

there's a3's in mexico????


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (Mike eee)*

My pretty reliable Audi source says there are 85% chances that next A3/S3 will come to our shore.


----------



## volklover (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (A4Jetta)*

had a friend that had a s3---but then again he just got back from germany
go AIR FORCE


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (volklover)*

a3 will come here in '03 or '04, in the form of the new redesign, which is based off the steppenwolf.


----------



## GAIO GTI (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (MtnSurferX)*

car and driver issue for january, has a blip saying that the a3 will infact come to that states in 2004. Theres a photo and all. I hope this is true!


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (mk2jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]there's a3's in mexico????[HR][/HR]​yesss!!! i drive one




























(don't wanna be sarcastic)


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (robertohead)*

then why does nobody bring some to the states?


----------



## Mike eee (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (mk2jetta)*

I think you have to go through a dot and epa process that is a bitch, and expensive. If the car is like 30 years old, no problem, its a classic, but to make a somewhat new car road legal on U.S. roads, they want american bumpers, and the car was never sold here.. Also crash tests were never done for u.s. market. But if it is a car that is already sold here like a 355 or modena, the conversion process for bringing in the grey market car would be easier, but still damn expensive, and Ferrari is trying to put a stop to this, it is messing with their depreciation.
I would love to know how these few s3 s made it into the states.


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (Mike eee)*

My January 2002 edition of Car and Driver says "Audi will sell the new version of its A3 hatchback, in the United States, in 2004."


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (coomoob1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My January 2002 edition of Car and Driver says "Audi will sell the new version of its A3 hatchback, in the United States, in 2004."







[HR][/HR]​ I think that the problem here is that those of us that are drooling over the S3 are drooling over the _current_ S3 - not some preproduction artwork. I've seen all of the photos of the next gen S3 and, honestly, do not care one bit for them. On the other hand, I would sell my family for the current edition S3. 
Audi may very well offer the S3 here in a few years, problem is is that it will be too late - at least for me.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (VAG Parts Bin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]On the other hand, I would sell my family for the current edition S3. 
[HR][/HR]​LMAO!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







me too!!........................................wait I dont have a family will a finger do? I've seen the one in seattle and sadly to say it was defaced with some scca stickers and stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but other than that it was sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , I wanna know how that got brought into the country too??


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (mk2jetta)*

mk2jetta: Hello!, you can't bring non certified cars into the states and resister them.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (NC-GTI)*

Don't believe everything you read...especially in car magazines


----------



## sechsy (Jul 25, 2000)

*A/S3 in US*

quote:[HR][/HR]My January 2002 edition of Car and Driver says "Audi will sell the new version of its A3 hatchback, in the United States, in 2004."








I think that the problem here is that those of us that are drooling over the S3 are drooling over the _current_ S3 - not some preproduction artwork. I've seen all of the photos of the next gen S3 and, honestly, do not care one bit for them. On the other hand, I would sell my family for the current edition S3. 
[HR][/HR]​I could care less how it looks. I didn't buy my GTI for the looks. Don't get me wrong, I don't think it's a bad-looking car, but I got it for how it drove. From what I'm hearing, the next-gen S3 will have a 3.2 VR6 Turbo. Minimum 280 horse. I'm thinking more like 300+. You may be pointing at it and saying how ugly it is, but you'll be pointing at the taillights fading fast into the horizon. If there is a waiting list for this one, put me on it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by sechsy, 7:42 PM 12-31-2001]


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: A/S3 in US (sechsy)*

i love S3's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i seen the seattle A3 in a mag


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: A/S3 in US (sechsy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I could care less how it looks. I didn't buy my GTI for the looks. Don't get me wrong, I don't think it's a bad-looking car, but I got it for how it drove. From what I'm hearing, the next-gen S3 will have a 3.2 VR6 Turbo. Minimum 280 horse. I'm thinking more like 300+. You may be pointing at it and saying how ugly it is, but you'll be pointing at the taillights fading fast into the horizon. If there is a waiting list for this one, put me on it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​ If it looks anything like the artwork and "spy pics", i'll be looking at it and vomiting. The "spy pics" and artwork look horrid - they ought to take the projekt Steppenwolf designer out back and shoot him. I don't car how fast it goes, if it looks like sh!t, it's not for me. The WRX is a perfect example of this - quick car, but ugly as hell.


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: A/S3 in US (VAG Parts Bin)*

My friend at Strong's Audi sales says it might be here next year.
Low $20's to $25,000


----------



## Imola S3 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (VAG Parts Bin)*

VAG parts bin wrote:
>>I think that the problem here is that those of us that are drooling over the S3 are drooling over the current S3 - not some preproduction artwork. I've seen all of the photos of the next gen S3 and, honestly, do not care one bit for them. <<
I totally agree. I don't like the new generation A/S3 one bit either. Furthermore, I'm EXTREMELY disappointed that they won't be offering the current version.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (VAG Parts Bin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My January 2002 edition of Car and Driver says "Audi will sell the new version of its A3 hatchback, in the United States, in 2004."








I think that the problem here is that those of us that are drooling over the S3 are drooling over the _current_ S3 - not some preproduction artwork. I've seen all of the photos of the next gen S3 and, honestly, do not care one bit for them. On the other hand, I would sell my family for the current edition S3. 
Audi may very well offer the S3 here in a few years, problem is is that it will be too late - at least for me.
[HR][/HR]​Preach on brotha!
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (I am Jack's VR6)*

How can you NOT love this car?


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (I am Jack's VR6)*

Yep, that's the one I'm drooling over.


----------



## VeeDubBBoy (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (The Pit)*

There is an A3 at artcenter in pasadena! Some girl drives it...has a mexico plate. A Gold/tan-orange one. First day i walked past it, I was like...hmmm the A3 must've come out this year...wait a minute, why is there an A3 here? No one in my trans class seemed to care. I was pretty excited. See it all the time...tried to race but she wasn't having it.


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (VeeDubBBoy)*

i don't think the car will really be as ugly as the spy pics
i would buy it in a flash unless gti gets me first
how much would s3 cost?


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (s3GTI)*

The Audi salesman says "low twenties to twenty five".








I dont which he meant, A3 or S3, (?)


----------



## wolvie (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (The Pit)*

I guess he was talking about the A3.
S3 in USA should be around 35k...
In Mexico it costs 43k dlls.


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*luigi*

s3 s in mexico cost as much as an s4 here


----------



## pato (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: luigi (s3GTI)*

i don't think the s3 would be that expensive, it competes with the RSX-S so expect something like that, and besides i don't really think that 3.2 T VR6 would be in the next S3. now it has the 1.8T with 215HP so going up to 300HP is much of a big leap!!! (BTW where did you hear about that engine ?????????? :? )


----------



## 3WheelGTi (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: luigi (pato)*

I did find this on traderonline:
http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/phone_seller.jtmpl?car_id=84040393&dealer_id=&message_type=link&link_typehone&&max_price=&start_year=1989&end_year=2002&ac_afflt=none&address=44333&car_year=2000&search_type=used&make=AUDI&model=UNAVAIL&min_price=&distance=any&advcd_on=n&advanced=n&color= 








it seems to be in Indiana, what it's doing there, I have no idea...


----------



## S3Dean (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (I am Jack's VR6)*

(I am Jack's VR6)
"How can you not love this car"

That's my baby!!








More pics here http://communities.msn.co.uk/DeanS3/_whatsnew.msnw


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (I am Jack's VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How can you NOT love this car?







[HR][/HR]​I'm sorry but couldn't you just get a GTI?


----------



## gti2k (May 4, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (stock60)*

When the A3 comes out what kind of engines would Audi have
available for it?
I'm hoping for that 3.2L V6, But Ihear thats only for the S3
model.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S3Dean (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (stock60)*

"I'm sorry but couldn't you just get a GTI?"
why the f##k would i want a GTi ???? 
so i can be like everybody else??


----------



## vrsix_ (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (gti2k)*

Hey guys over here an S3 has an 225hp 1.8t engine and it costs approx.
40.000 euro's here. for that kinda money I would say "no thanks"! 
Gimme the new golf r32! much better or the seat leon cupra v6 also much cheaper...


----------



## Dub Love (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (stock60)*

I'm sorry but couldn't you just get a GTI? [/QUOTE ....Have you ever drove an S3? Have you ever drove an Audi ,period?....Why didn't he just pick up a GTI? ......Id sell body parts for that car. A GTI? Got one.Definetly not comparable.Quattro,200+ hp 1.8t,and its an Audi.I think I know why he didn't get the GTI.


----------



## S3Dean (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (BlazenA4)*

Audis rock


















[Modified by S3Dean, 2:19 PM 2-1-2002]


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: a3 in U.S? (S3Dean)*

one reason why Id take the a3/s3 over any of the above cars........Q~U~A~T~T~R~O


----------

